# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Món súp mỳ Mohinga - Ẩm thực Myanmar

## nguyetnt

- Hầu hết các món ăn nhẹ truyền thống *Myanmar* đều làm từ gạo hoặc gạo nếp rất giàu hương vị và đa dạng. Món Mohinga hoặc mỳ gạo ăn với súp cá là món mà người *Myanmar* yêu thích nhất. Món ăn này được người *Myanmar* chủ yếu sử dụng vào bữa ăn sáng và trong những dịp đặc biệt.


Món súp mỳ Mohinga
Kết hợp với một loại bún được gọi là “bún tươi mỏng” của người Thái, ăn cùng rau chiên và đậu lăng rán, chắc chắn những du khách Việt Nam sẽ bị hút hồn bởi món ăn vô cùng lạ miệng Mohinga.





Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Myanmar (Yangon - Kyaikhtiyo - Yangon ) - Hà Nội (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá 13.500.000 VNĐ/Khách* - *Ha Noi - Myanmar (Yangon - Kyaikhtiyo - Yangon ) - Ha Noi (4 ngay 3 dem) - Gia 13.500.000 VND/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Myanmar* - *tour du lich Myanmar*

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Myanmar* - *du lich Myanmar*

----------


## h20love

èo món nè m chắc k thick

----------


## hoaban

Không biết mùi vị thế nào, nhìn thì không được hấp dẫn lắm.

----------


## thientai206

công nhận, nhìn cứ sao sao í

----------

